# Nebraska BBQ Comp



## nakedpigbbq (Feb 3, 2009)

KCBS comp in North Platte, NE in May.  

www.honkytonkbbq.com  for more information.  Y'all come out and see me!


----------



## nakedpigbbq (Feb 28, 2009)

The have updated the prizes and area information.  We are up to 32 teams already and looks like we should hit 40.  Got em coming from everywhere.  If you want a shot at a ticket to the Royal, this is a little contest that might get it for ya!


----------



## nakedpigbbq (Apr 10, 2009)

Have 6 spots left in North Platte, Nebraska.  Cut off at 50 teams.
www.honkytonkbbq.com


----------

